
Ask HN: If a domain looks like spaghetti, should the code look like spaghetti - mpbm
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;250bpm.com&#x2F;blog:36 This turned into a long discussion about whether or not it&#x27;s possible to write clean code when the domain itself is not clean. I think it&#x27;s analogous to a map that has to be so detailed it ends up being the same size as the terrain.
======
mpbm
This seems to describe it well: "with biz apps one is generally modeling a
manager's, owner's, or lawmaker's mind(s) rather than say the laws of physics
or math"
[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WhyIsPayrollHard](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WhyIsPayrollHard)

